# Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung



## borderkill666 (8. April 2014)

*Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir bei Amazon für 235€ den XL2411Z bestellt.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Monitor der vor allem für Spiele gut geeignet sein sollte da kam ich schnell auf die 120Hz+ Thematik welche mich zum besagten BenQ Modell geführt hat.
Heute kam er an und ich bin sehr enttäuscht, da es sich um ein TN Panel handelt war mir klar das die Farben nicht sehr gut sind aber die Werkseinstellungen sind wirklich sehr schlecht. 
Mein 200€ Samsung XL2370 von ~2010 welcher auch ein TN Panel ist sieht da eine ganze ecke schöner aus. 
Auch die Verwendung von einem ICC Profil hat nahezu nichts gebracht.
Farben sind immer noch mies mir tun die Augen vom hinsehen schon fast weh. 

Kommen wir nun zu den 144Hz, viele sind ja der Meinung das damit das Bild deutlich flüssiger wirkt als bei 60Hz.
Nun die Ernüchterung ich habe prompt eine Runde BF3 gespielt, meine 780TI liefert immer um die 120FPS der Effekt sollte also erkennbar sein. Sollte wohlgemerkt...ich kann absolut 0 unterschied zu den 60Hz feststellen.
Ein Fehler meinerseits ist es wohl auch nicht, in BF3 und im NVIDIA Treiber sind die 144Hz eingestellt. Der Monitor ist per DVI verbunden.

Ich frage mich grade ob ich der einzigste bin der nichts erkennen kann 

Nun würde ich mir gern einen 27/24" kaufen mit 60Hz und sehr guter Farbdarstellung. 
Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Der EIZO Foris IPS wäre doch eine gute Möglichkeit oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Ulmi (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Ja, nimm den Eizo. Habe ihn auch und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist auch die beste Wahl wenn es um 60HZ geht


----------



## M3talGuy (8. April 2014)

Ich bin grad dabei ein "Review", oder besser Shootout mit bildern etc. pp. zu erstellen.
Ich hatte auch erst den BenQ bzw. habe ihn jetzt nochmals hier um ihn gegen den Eizo zu testen. Also bei mir wird der Eizo bleiben.

Ps: Hast du auch mal geschaut unter: 'Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Anpassen -> Anzeige -> Anzeigeeinstellungen ändern -> Erweiterte EInstellungen -> Reiter Monitor' 144Hz ausgewählt sind?


----------



## Delight (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

lol, das wärs ja..sich einen 120/144 Hz Monitor kaufen und die Frequenz nicht ändern *lach*


----------



## M3talGuy (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*



Delight schrieb:


> lol, das wärs ja..sich einen 120/144 Hz Monitor kaufen und die Frequenz nicht ändern *lach*


 
Wer weiß? 

Ich mein gut, er schrieb ja:


> Ein Fehler meinerseits ist es wohl auch nicht, in BF3 und NVIDIA Treiber sind 144Hz Monitor ist per DVI verbunden.


Die Frage ist, ändert das Einstellen in den Treiber die Hz-Frequenz auch wirklich?
Ich hab das bis jetzt halt nie über die Treiber gemacht


----------



## Delight (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

jaja, aber in BF3/4 bspweise muss man aber noch die Auflösung mitsamt Hz Zahl in den Options erstmal auswählen bevor das Spiel das macht. Aber seine Satzstellung/Zeichensetzung ist so komisch, dass ich da jetzt nicht eindeutig interpretieren kann ob 144 auch ingame gesetzt wurde bzw. zieht. ^^

ontopic: Dell P2414H, prima IPS Teil. Bisher 75Hz an Laptops Intel HD4000. Heute abend mal 80Hz an GTX770 ausprobieren


----------



## dani386 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Ja der BenQ kommt mit wirklich misserabelen Werkseinstellungen aus dem Karton. 

Ich hab auch erst min 30min eingestellt bis das Bild mir zugesagt hat. Die Farben gehen jetzt in Ordnung und die Helligkeit macht mir kein Augenkrebs mehr.

Mich wundert allerdings schon sehr dass, du zwischen 60hz und 144hz wirklich keinen Unterschied feststellen kannst. Für mich war das sofort und schon allein an der viel flüssigeren Mausbewegung aufm Desktop sichtbar. Von Spielen gar nicht erst zu sprechen. BF4 und CS wirken so viel flüssiger ich habe mir den Effekt nicht so groß vorgestellt. Einfach hammer. Vorallem das wenige bzw. so gut wie kein Tearing trotz deaktiviertem Vsync hat mich fasziniert.

Gruß


----------



## M3talGuy (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*



dani386 schrieb:


> Ja der BenQ kommt mit wirklich misserabelen Werkseinstellungen aus dem Karton.
> 
> Ich hab auch erst min 30min eingestellt bis das Bild mir zugesagt hat. Die Farben gehen jetzt in Ordnung und die Helligkeit macht mir kein Augenkrebs mehr.
> 
> ...



Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich nach 3 Tagen keine Einstellungen gefunden habe, die mir zusagen, kann ich dass mit der Flüssigeren Darstellung so unterschreiben.
Nach 2 Stunden Testen des BenQ und dann der Rückkehr auf den Eizo war das irgendwie schon bitter 
Aber die Farben des Eizo sind eifach so gut


----------



## borderkill666 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

@M3talGuy dort sind ebenfalls 144Hz eingestellt.

@Delight hab den Satz mal geändert^^


----------



## Delight (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

prima 

btw: hatte sogar den Benq 2411T und VG248QE wegen des schlechten/nicht besseren Bild gegenüber meines billigen Acers zurück geschickt. Und 120 fps kann ich mit der 770 nur auf medium grad so halten ohne AA.
Aber bei Deiner 780ti ist das natürlich eher kein Problem

Daher jetzt der P2414H oc auf 75 Hz. ^^
Der Benq hat gestrahlt wie eine Atomexplosion...

Die 120/144Hz habe ich auch bemerkt, aber jetzt nicht sooo krass wie einige behaupten. Da fehlte mir irgendwie so der "Wauuuu" Effekt.
jetzt bin ich auf dem Trip, lieber ein besseres/schöneres Bild + Farben und 75/80Hz als ein langweiliges 120Hz TN Bild.


----------



## borderkill666 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Sehe ich genauso wie du der 2411 strahlt wirklich heftig. 

Aber ich sehe überhaupt keinen "Wauuu" Effekt, auch beim Scrollen oder Desktop Benutzung fällt mir das nicht auf schon irgendwie komisch


----------



## Apology11 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Mein XL2411Z ist heute ebenfalls angekommen und ich frage mich: habe ich eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit übersehen, oder ist der Bildschirm wirklich so "verwaschen"?
Ich habe einen alten XL2410T nebendran stehen und dir Farben wirken viel kräftiger. Das weiß auf dem XL2410T wirkt wie richtiges weiß, auf dem neuen XL2411Z wirkt das ehr gedämpft


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*



borderkill666 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso wie du der 2411 strahlt wirklich heftig.
> 
> Aber ich sehe überhaupt keinen "Wauuu" Effekt, auch beim Scrollen oder Desktop Benutzung fällt mir das nicht auf schon irgendwie komisch


 
Also der einfachste Test für die 144Hz:
Beweg den Mauszeiger schnell von links nach rechts und umgekehrt.
Je nach Breite der Bewegung solltest du bei 60Hz 2-3 Mauszeiger zwischen den Endpunkten sehen.
Bei 120Hz sind es doppelt soviele, quasi der ganze Raum zwischen den Endpunkten ist ausgefüllt.
Wenn das zu sehen ist und du ingame auf 144Hz gestellt hast, solltest du ein wesentlich "stabileres" Bild festellen.


----------



## Delight (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

oder Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests mal die Tests machen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Kann mir das auch net vorstellen das man es net merkt schon alein das Bild ist um einiges schärfer in Games da brauch ich mich noch net mal schnell drehen oder so das sticht gleich ins auge.
Net umsonst wird eher gesagt man soll zum 2420Z greifen aber die leute wollen ja net hören.^^


----------



## borderkill666 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*



Delight schrieb:


> oder Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests mal die Tests machen.



Hab ich schon gemacht 144Hz werden dort angezeigt.

Das die Farben von der 20er Serie besser sein sollen hab ich auch schon öfters gelesen aber 235€ waren für den 11Z einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (8. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

also ich hatte auch den Xl2411Z hier wegen dem Amazon Angebot und hab auch keinen Unterschied von 60 zu 144 Hertz feststellen können(Windows und Catalyst beides auf 144Hz gestellt). Soll durchaus Leute geben, die da nicht so empfindlich sind oder ich weiß sonst echt nicht was man da hätte sonst noch einstellen müssen. Hab jetzt den Asus PB248Q, da mir ein gutes IPS Bild eh lieber ist. Ist übrigens auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. April 2014)

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr da macht evil:   


Ich persönlich fand die Umstellung von 60 auf 120/144 HZ  so krass das ich erstmal 10 Minuten vor dem Bildschirm sahss und irgendwelche Ordner verrückt habe xD. Jetzt nachdem ich den Schirm ein paar Monate hier habe kriege ich die Kriese wenn ich mal an den 60HZ Laptop meiner Freundin muss. Ich besitze den 2411T.    



Auch die Umstellung im Spiel ist heftig wie ich finde.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Was mir noch einfällt, wenn ich auf dem Desktop 144Hz hatte und in BF3 nur 60Hz, dann blieb das Bild immer kurz weg wenn ich gestorben bin.


----------



## dani386 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*



zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was ihr da macht evil:
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich fand die Umstellung von 60 auf 120/144 HZ  so krass das ich erstmal 10 Minuten vor dem Bildschirm sahss und irgendwelche Ordner verrückt habe xD. Jetzt nachdem ich den Schirm ein paar Monate hier habe kriege ich die Kriese wenn ich mal an den 60HZ Laptop meiner Freundin muss. Ich besitze den 2411T.
> ...


 
/sign

Ich habe gestern noch bisschen Bioshock infinite gespielt, da erreicht mein Rechner im Schnitt über 100+ Fps. Einfach geil wie flüssig das Gameplay wirkt. 
Ich bereue es das ich mir nicht schon früher ein 120/144hz Monitor geleistet habe.


----------



## Santa_K (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Ich hab den XL2420Z und vorher ne Röhre gehabt wegen 240 Hertz. Vorallem bei dieser kann man den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 100, 120, 144 Hertz erkennen. Ich kann schon garnicht mehr richtig auf 60 Hertz sehen ohne Augenschmerzen zu bekommen. Genauso wie bei meinem 60 Hertz TFT. Auf dem Desktop ist es nicht so krass wie bei der Röhre aber ingame umso mehr. Für mich sieht es schon aus als ob es laggen würde da ich vielHöhere Hertz gewohnt bin. Es ist unvorstellbar, dass jemand den Unterschied nicht erkennt

Edit: man sollte aber auch mal die FPS der Hertzzahl gleichsetzen. Was bringt es euch auf 144 Hertz + max. Einstellungen mit 30 FPS rumzuzucken?


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. April 2014)

Also ich muss nicht mal unbedingt 144 fps haben. Ich zocke BF 4 mit 140scale und habe so zwischen 80-110 fps je nach Map und ich finde 80fps fühlen sich auf einem 144hz tausend mal besser an als 80 fps auf einem 60hz


----------



## borderkill666 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Also ich habe wie erwähnt immer mindestens 120FPS in BF3. Egal wie ich mich versuche anzustrengen ich sehe absolut 0 unterschied zu 60Hz. 
Auch beim Scrollen oder Fenster verschieben sehe ich nichts 

Ich glaube ein Eizo Foris oder Asus PB248Q wäre für mich dann die bessere Wahl.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2014)

Also beim Mauszeigertest musst du das sehen, weil wenn du den Unterschied zwischen Mauszeiger
Lücke Mauszeiger und Mauszeiger Mauszeiger Mauszeiger nicht siehst, dann hast du definitiv ein Problem mit den Augen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. April 2014)

Wenn man da keinen Unterschied sieht läuft da irgendwas falsch xD


----------



## Delight (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

sehe ich auch so. Wer das nicht sieht hat definitiv was nicht richtig eingestellt.


----------



## borderkill666 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Ja nur ist die frage was soll da falsch eingestellt sein?
Windows, Treiber und Spiel sind 144Hz drin und auch der BlurBusters Test Zeigt 144Hz an.


----------



## M3talGuy (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

Man kann sonst auch im OSD irgendwo unter Informationen gucken, mit wieviel Hz der Monitor gerade angesteuert wird.


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor Kaufberatung nach BenQ XL2411Z Enttäuschung*

also der unterschied zu 60 und 144HZ ist für mich als wenn man nen spiel mit 30 anstatt 60FPS spielt


----------

